# Opinions on a milling machine



## Propforward (Dec 19, 2012)

Hello everyone.

I am hoping to be in a position to obtain a vertical milling machine in 2013 - sometime in the first quarter with a bit of luck. Since I am planning on the acquisition, I am naturally all excited and starting to look at possibilities.

I have been doing a bit of research, and I am starting to get a feel for what might be a very good machine.

So take a look at this:







It is a Grizzly G0720R

http://www.grizzly.com/products/Heavy-Duty-Bench-Top-Milling-Machine/G0720R

Obvious point to consider - what am I going to use it for? Well - model engineering. Think smaller scale engines typically, with a long term dream of building a scale model steam tractor. I will also use it for general purpose work on whatever putzy projects I have. Therefore a lot of milling of aluminum, and some steel.

This tool has a lot of features. I particularly like the following:

Dovetail vertical slideways
Apparently large and sturdy table (9-7/16" x 32-1/4")
Hefty spindle motor (220V 2HP).
Variable speed (100 to 1600 rpm).

It has a hefty price tag - once base and a longitudinal power feed are added it is edging close to $4000 - but I think later in the the first quarter of 2013 I can stretch to that, and I don't mind doing so if it can be the only mill I need to buy.

So - a few questions

1. Looking at the overall design - do you think this is a sturdy enough mill to machine steel components. I don't need to take huge roughing cuts, I am a hobbyist not a machine shop, so time is not such a factor.

2. The 220V motor is driven by a control circuit board with a power inverter. Does that sound reasonable? I would rather the whole system was just wired for 220V, but this is the system as designed - it is made for 110V mains.

3. What about the spindle speed range. Does it go high enough?

4. Size - is it too big to handle smaller parts? My general feel is that to a point, bigger is more robust - therefore better.

5. Would I be better off buying essentially a more straightforward belt drive knee type mill, which can still have powered longitudinal feeds, and fixed speed ranges from about 250rpm up to 2500 rpm or so (dependent on the specific mill). Such a mill can be had from grizzly for similar (or less) price.

Any opinions at all would be very welcome. I was tempted by a mill drill, as they are somewhat inexpensive by comparison, but I am put off by the round column. I would like something more sturdy.


----------



## Swifty (Dec 19, 2012)

Checked some prices over here in Australia, and for just a bit more money you can buy a full size turret mill with a lot more travel. Im sure that it would be the same in the US. But you may have issues with available space.
Hope this link works.
http://www.machineryhouse.com.au/Turret-Milling-Machines

Paul.


----------



## Propforward (Dec 19, 2012)

A good point.

This is the most economical turret mill that Grizzly offer (just one purchasing option of course)

http://www.grizzly.com/products/9-x-42-Vertical-Mill-w-Power-Feed/G9901

And it comes in at about $5800 US with shipping. It is certainly a lot of machine - I don't see ever needing to upgrade that, but it is pushing the price envelope.

I actually have the room, and a dedicated 220V circuit all wired in ready.

When the time comes I'll look at the used market too, but my experience with that so far has been that the decent used machines around here get snapped up fast - and in any case they are not cheap either.

There's always things like this - not a turret mill as such, but close, and right in the price ball park.

http://www.grizzly.com/products/VS-Milling-Machine-with-Ram-Head/G0695


----------



## nemoc (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey Prop,  That is a very nice mill and Grizzly is a good company with very good customer support. I have there mini mill and really like it.  The only thing I would change is max distance from spindle to table.  For me Z axis real estate is of utmost importance.  Check out this mill.  More bang for the buck I think.

http://www.boltonhardware.com/categ...illing-machines/gear-head-milling-machine.php 

 It's the one I think I will upgrade to when the time comes.  To answer your questions.  I think it's more machine than a hobbyist will ever need ( I didn't say want ).  You will have no problem with steel on this machine or any other as long as you work within it's limits.  I don't know about the motor control.  I would search on Google with the model # and the words "review"  or "problem".  IMHO  almost no mill is too big to make small parts.  The only thing you really need to answer is,  Will it fit your needs for now and the future?

Craig


----------



## Propforward (Dec 19, 2012)

Hey Craig - thanks!

I like the look of that. One of the things I kept saying to myself when reviewing the Grizzly was "I think this is great, and if I could get one with a manual lift on the head it would be a bunch cheaper and I could run 220V" - which is exactly what the machine in your link is. That might just be the ticket. I like Grizzly, I have one of their lathes, but I am not opposed to checking elsewhere.

Does anyone have any knowledge of Bolton Hardware?


----------



## mulac321 (Dec 19, 2012)

http://www.mini-lathe.com/Mini_mill/Reviews/SX4/sx4-rvw.htm there is a review of the milling machine here it looks like a good machine to me. ive been tempted to break the bank and buy one in the uk but there £3500 pound here ($6000!) and im meant to be saving for a deposit on a house.


----------



## Propforward (Dec 19, 2012)

Well looky here - a review of the Sieg version of the mill.

http://www.mini-lathe.com/Mini_mill/Reviews/SX4/sx4-rvw.htm

To be honest - a pretty good looking machine.

Boy I love researching machine tools.

EDIT! D'oh - beaten to it. Thanks Mulac!


----------



## Sshire (Dec 19, 2012)

I have the G0704 mill and the G0602 lathe.
Nothing but good things to say about Grizzly's customer service. Never a problem. When I first got the lathe, I chewed up one of the gears (long story). 100% operator error. They sent the replacement gear. Didn't care that it was my fault. No other problems. Love that new one.


----------



## Propforward (Dec 19, 2012)

I do like Grizzly for their service. It is no nonsense and straightforward.

I see Travers have a similar mill to the Bolton Hardware tool - basically the Grizzly / Sieg mill, but with a manual crank to raise the head, and six speeds instead of variable speed. Basically it comes down to do I want the extra oomph of the 2HP motor and the versatility of variable speed of the Grizzly over the more manual Travers version.

Something to think about. Plus that G0704 looks like good value too.

http://www.travers.com/product.asp?r=s&eaprodid=178047%2D87%2D115%2D145&n=||UserSearch1%3D87-115-145


----------



## e.picler (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Prop!
I strongly recommend you to take a look on Optimum machines. I purchased last year a milling machine BF20 from them and I`m very happy with it. I think it has a lot of advantages over the Grizzy model you are considering.
You have a option to get later a CNC kit which is very good one. I just installed it on my machine.
Here is a link of the PDF Catalog. Take a look on page 17.

http://www.optimummachines.com/images/OPTIMUM USA CATALOG 2011.pdf

I also purchased a small lathe from OPTIMUM Model D180.

Good luck on your selection.

Thanks,

Edi


----------



## Propforward (Dec 19, 2012)

Thanks Edi, I'll check them out!


----------



## gbritnell (Dec 19, 2012)

I purchased this machine from Grizzly last year. So far I'm quite happy with it. One of my requirements was it had to go in the basement so for that the column and base had to come apart (weight going downstairs). For the money I realize that I could have gotten a decent used Bridgeport or a very good Bridgeport clone but there would be not safe way to get it downstairs. This mill runs on 220 volts but has a 3 phase converter built in. It has a variable speed which spins faster than the one you're looking at. They also make it with the non turret head. 
http://www.grizzly.com/products/VS-Milling-Machine-with-Ram-Head/G0695
http://www.grizzly.com/products/8-x-30-Variable-Speed-Vertical-Mill/G0678
gbritnell


----------



## RManley (Dec 20, 2012)

I have seen the Sieg X4 version of that mill in the ArcEuro Showroom and had a little play.  It certainly is a very nice machine if you are a little limited for space or done want a one-tonner.

The table is a very nice size, like you said I doubt you would outgrow it unless you were doing full size engines, and the saddle has proper dovetails that support the table at any position not like the X3 versions.  The head is solid and can be rerated 90degrees.  An R8 taper makes is very versatile although the minimum speed of 100rpm is still a little fast for slitting saw or gear cutting.  

Edit: The one I played with was whisper quiet thanks to its motor and drive system.  Something that is very important here with neighbours. 

The only bad point I can see is that the head is raised and lowered using an electric motor.  This is fine so long as you dont want to make accurate Z moves further than the travel of the quill.  

I like it, and would&#8217;ve got one myself if I have the extra money and little bit more space. It would make an excellent CNC conversion at a later date maybe...  

Rob.


----------



## Propforward (Dec 20, 2012)

Thanks all - this has all been really good input. Although my mind is not yet made up, a lot more info has come to light to help me choose. Final decision will be driven by $$s available when the time comes of course, but the other factors are easier to weigh up too. Thm:


----------



## kvom (Dec 20, 2012)

I've been very happy with my older BP and spent a lot less than $4K to buy and power it.  Having lots of Z space is great.


----------



## Propforward (Dec 20, 2012)

I'm definitely going to keep my ear to the ground on that - if I can find a used machine in good order that would be the best scenario of course. In the meantime I'll zero in on an alternative, and just keep my options open. Seems like the price of Bridgeports fluctuates a fair bit. Last time I looked demand must have been high, as they were all silly money and hard to find, but a little scouting yesterday turned up a couple at more reasonable prices, so I'm not rulling that out at all. In fact, it is the preferred option if I can make it work. I sized the area in the shop to suit that eventuality anyway.


----------



## Propforward (Jan 2, 2013)

Breaking news - Grizzly have just added a couple of mills / drills to their lineup.

One of them is this:

http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2013/Main/598








I have to tell you, I am quite excited about this mill, as it seems to have taken all my favourite aspects from the mills I have been considering, and plonked them into one machine.

It has a nice 2HP 220V motor, and it looks like it does not use the converter electronics board - which I am happy about. I have a 220V circuit wired in for a mill already, so I really wanted to make use of that feature rather than have a control board handle it. Plus the extra "oomph" of the motor is a good thing. Possibly even a higher grunt motor than is really needed - and I am OK with that.

I am still waiting for fully detailed specs to be published, and also the manual (I like to have a good look through those documents before buying 0 you can raise / answer a lot of questions that way), but this is looking good. Nice size table, square column, beefy construction.

The downside - six speeds. Is this enough? The speed range is 90 through 1970 rpm. Does this seem adequate?

As always - very interested in any thoughts and opinions, but this tool looks like it may well be just the job.


----------



## Swifty (Jan 2, 2013)

Worked with belt drive Bridgeports for years, only 8 speeds if I recall, had no problems at all. I think that you learn to make do with what you have got. When we finally got a variable drive model we thought we were in heaven.

Paul.


----------



## japzig (Feb 15, 2013)

As everything has its advantages and disadvantages, although G0775 has no electronics also true that only has 6 speeds, also has no system for threading or tilt indicator, also don't have quill DRO. Has automatic advance X axis although the G0720R  is available as option.  Electric power is same in both machines. But for me the difference is constructively G0720R is much more robust than the G0775, just look at the width of the column. Summarizing the G0720G offers in my opinion more than the other Obviously main difference is in prices


----------



## Entropy455 (Feb 15, 2013)

I picked up some older machines at auction that were reasonably priced. One weighs two tons; the other weighs almost four tons. Im retrofitting them both with DROs.


----------

